# Flea despite revolution!



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Yesterday and today I picked off one flea from Puppy's head. She's on revolution. I'll call the vet on Monday. Have hard wood at home. Have thrown out the dog bed. Have steam mopped the house. What else can I do.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

How long have fleas been in the home?


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

My guess is yesterday. 

That's when I saw the first one.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

It's possible the fleas are being picked up outside of home. They die shortly after contact with your dog's skin.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

If working properly, the fleas Eggs and larvae that come in contact with the skin will die.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

That's certainly possible. It just worries me that I saw one yesterday and one today. She doesn't seem itchy and I can't find more on her. Is there specific combing methods to look for more? I read they like the neck area but didn't see more. 

So I should treat the yard? Anything I can do for the house and dog? I read quickly about DE. Not sure if that'll help here. She's already on revolution, what else can I put on. I'm keen to squish this at once, literally and figuratively.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

She recently got soaking wet. This'll be just a day or 2 after application of this month's. Would that affect working ability of the product?


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Fleas can be ON your dog despite Revolution, they die when the flea bites the dog. See if you can get some Capstar, dose once a day for a week while you treat your house.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

It's that time of year where here in Ontario the fleas are looking for warmth as its getting cold out. I wouldn't worry, your already using a chemical that kills fleas on contact so they won't be multiplying in your house.
Getting wet shouldn't reduce the effectiveness of the flea treatment.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I don't use anything on Gus and have yet to have flea issues. If I run into it I will be using DE.
I spray nematodes onto my grass.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Thanks guys. 
I'll keep you posted if I find more. 
Even though Ive pulled hair from her bum when it didn't poo out, pried dead bird wings from her mouth, pried dried dirty tampons on walls, this has to take the cake for the grossest thing of dog ownership. Ugh.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Wild Wolf said:


> Fleas can be ON your dog despite Revolution, they die when the flea bites the dog. See if you can get some Capstar, dose once a day for a week while you treat your house.


Is that another insecticide type of oral treatment?

Any concerns with dog exposed to double dose?


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Saphire said:


> I don't use anything on Gus and have yet to have flea issues. If I run into it I will be using DE.
> I spray nematodes onto my grass.


Do you think there's benefit in using the nematodes now?


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Saphire said:


> It's that time of year where here in Ontario the fleas are looking for warmth as its getting cold out. I wouldn't worry, your already using a chemical that kills fleas on contact so they won't be multiplying in your house.
> Getting wet shouldn't reduce the effectiveness of the flea treatment.


Yes, should have mentioned if the dogs are on Revolution they won't be able to reproduce in the home (since they need the dog to reproduce, and biting kills them).


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

marshies said:


> Do you think there's benefit in using the nematodes now?


I apply in spring and fall yes.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

What about the humans. How can I avoid being a host to the fleas if pup brought some home.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Steam mopped my
House very carefully. Hot washed bedding, tumble dried on hot. Steam cleaned my mattress. Threw out her cushion dog bed. Left the plasticky one after steaming that too. Steamed cleaned her toys. 

I didn't see a flea on her today, but might buy a flea comb to go through tomorrow. 

Nematodes are somehow very difficult to find in Toronto during the fall. 

Do you guys think I should still treat house with chemicals? Flea bomb? I'd rather overdo than harbour a flea infestation. 

Am I going crazy overboard here??


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Wild Wolf said:


> Fleas can be ON your dog despite Revolution, they die when the flea bites the dog. See if you can get some Capstar, dose once a day for a week while you treat your house.


Capital from vet I assume?
What do you use to treat the house. Has this ever been a problem for you? As a city dwelling dog, I never thought fleas were a possibility!!!! But guess everyday you learn something new. 

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I think your over reacting. If your not finding fleas on your dog, you have it well under control. Let the revolution do its job without introducing more insecticides to your dog.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Using more chemicals can cause problems to her health and your health too. I have found far more fleas than 2 on my animals and have never thrown anything out or had an infestation in my house. One time I had to use nematodes in my yard but that was years ago and I had 3 animals and they all had fleas. 

So, yes, I think you are over-reacting.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Thanks guys.
Your voices of experience and reason are exactly what I need.
First dog...ever the learning experience even at 3!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Over the course of the last 2 weeks, I found 2 dead fleas fall off of Puppy. Yesterday, I found another live flea on her head. At least I think it's a flea. It looks like an ant.

I can't find nematodes in the stores near me...and she's picking them up in the yard. I think this week I'll restrict her from going into the yard, and just up steaming the floors and washing.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

The fleas die and don't reproduce because of the flea product your using. It is doing the job. Fleas do not look like ants.


----------

